# Drive In Theater



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

I miss the fun places we use to go to. And the drive in is one of them.
 We plan to go to one of the few left this week. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 30, 2018)

I remember sitting in a long line at the entrance to see the first Jaws movie. On a nice summer evening, a trip to the drive-in to see a good movie, was the very best way to have fun on a Friday or Saturday night. 

I remember going to one where there were three screens. A person would pay to see one movie, but could turn to the left or right and see a different movie showing. 

But, the trash that the employee's would have to pick up after the movie...…….definitely not the job I'd want.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2018)

*Used to love them, too.  Some of my friends and I would go, especially when there was a double feature and have a great time.  We would stop and get a bucket of KFC,  have a cooler filled with soda pop and just have a party.  Back then, it was only $4 a head or so.  Once in a while our local theater would do specials, where it was a flat rate per car, no matter how many people were in it.*


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 30, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Used to love them, too.  Some of my friends and I would go, especially when there was a double feature and have a great time.  We would stop and het a bucket of KFC,  have a cooler filled with soda pop and just have a party.  Back then, it was only $4 a head or so.  Once in a while our local theater would do specials, where it was a flat rate per car, no matter how many people were in it.*



Ahhhhhhh, yes...……..those "good old days".


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

Back in the day drive ins were safe and basically clean. We always had a cop walking around making sure heads were up and people behaved.
  Now because of crime they are far and few in between. 
  We liked to sit in the concession stands and watch the movie and talk.


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

This is one in Atlanta we went to as kids and young adults. Haven't been to this one in about 40 years though. It was called The Starlight Twin Theater before they added all the screens. 

http://starlightdrivein.com/


----------



## IKE (Nov 30, 2018)

I remember going to the drive-in when I was a pup with my parents.....the one we'd go to had swings and slides setup under the screen for us kids.

I think the last one around here finally closed about 35 or 40 years ago.


----------



## peppermint (Nov 30, 2018)

Our Drive Inn in New Jersey had the best egg rolls....


----------



## Falcon (Nov 30, 2018)

They were  great.  Everything you wanted/needed  in your own  vehicle.  Wish there were a few  more available  today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2018)

Have fun MeAgain!  It's been decades since I've been to a drive in.  When I was a young kid, we rented a bungalow near the beach in the country and my Dad used to take us to the drive in sometimes, I loved it.  He always had to lift me out of the back seat and carry me into the bungalow when it was all over, always sleepy time for me.


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2018)

Ah, yes, the "passion pit".  I had my second date (of two total) with my late husband at the drive in.  It was a double feature and had two actors that I absolutely detested (Dean Martin and Don Knotts).  The kissin' was good, though.  

My parents took us to the drive in once every summer. We only went once a year, because it took a full year for my mother to forget that she was NEVER.GOING.TO.TAKE.US.TO.A.DRIVE IN.AGAIN.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

I loved them too. We had one around here we went to about 10 years ago and it was like a blast from the past. 
We used to see them as kids. Saw the pink panther, tiny Tim’s tiptoe through the tulips . The popcorn was great


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2018)

Our local Drive-in had a playground up in front of the screen similar to the one pictured below.

When the countdown for the movie started we would all race back to our car.


----------



## kburra (Nov 30, 2018)

What a coincidence,going tonight to our local Drive-in ,one of the few left in OZ!
http://www.dromanadrivein.com.au/


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2018)

*​I know most modern drive ins have it so you can listen through your radio, instead of the speakers. That seems cool.  And something that just occurred to me, as an electric car owner, they would be a great place to have a few charging stations.  Watch a movie and charge your car. Would work for me.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2018)

I loved going to the Drive in, and we would go almost every weekend. Sometimes with a car load of friends, and sometimes just me and my date. We always had a great time. Those were the days !


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 1, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> I loved going to the Drive in, and we would go almost every weekend. Sometimes with a car load of friends, and sometimes just me and my date. We always had a great time. Those were the days !




Yes they were. 

https://youtu.be/QptZ8tYZAkE


----------

